# Vancouver Aquarium highlights pic.......( enjoy watching )



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello
Today and the family went to the Vancouver Aquarium ... take a lot of photoes, just select a few highlights of pictures to share with you guys... bigsmile: hope you will enjoy)
thks!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*This is not me, he is my brother in law*


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks for watching!


----------



## tomaslue (Aug 4, 2010)

nice photo , ivan
i may take my gf go next friday!
thks for sharing


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't see any photos. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pics of the stingrays!!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

No pictures of the South American Tank that is one of the first tanks once you come in from the entrance?  That is one of my favourite tanks now 

Beautiful photos...the switchup has definately renewed interest.


----------



## Jackc (Aug 6, 2010)

nice pic....


----------

